# Database Server Down



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

I'm sure that those of you that weren't lucky enough to go camping or is waiting for the holiday to pass so you can go noticed that the Forum was down for several hours today. This was caused by the database server becoming overloaded with mySQL database connections. I had 5 databases go down as did several other folks that use the same host as I do. There has been some misconception among the forum members believing that the problem is with the connections of the database. The truth of the matter is that it is with the hosts database server and this leaves me at the mercy of the host until they resolve the server issue. With that said lets hope that this it for a while and everything goes OK.

To all, have a Great Holiday...

Vern


----------

